# Starting out with so many questions



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Hopefully someone will be able to help with the reams of questions i have   I'll just start of with a couple.

My partner and i have been referred by my doctor to a local hospital. Fertility department. We will be looking at Donor Insemination, do they do this at local hospitals or will we then be sent to CARE, MFS? My doctor isn't the easiest of people to get hold of and didn't really know anything about all of this to be fair.
We also requested info packs from CARE and MFS, but really cant get our heads around the costings. Please can someone give us an idea what this would be? 

Many Thanks 

AndLou


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi
I had treatment at MFS and I think my most recent round of Donor Insemination cost £1152 (however this was 15 months ago now, so may have gone up). This included the Donor Sperm and treatment and fees to the HFEA. 
Are you entitled to treatment on the NHS? Is this why you were referred to the hospital? We were referred directly to MFS, so am not sure why you have been referred to the hospital. If not, I think you can also self refer to CARE or MFS.
Any other questions I will try to help.
I know both MFS and CARE are really great clinics should you happen to end up at either one of them.
Good Luck.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi thanks for your reply. 
Not entitled to NHS treatment as far as I'm aware. No fertility problems and the local PCT will only fund IVF for same-sex couples and only after they've self funded 6 rounds of insemination. 
Our appt is next week so hopefully we'll know more then. It's took 3 months though for this appt so if all they do is refer us to CARE, MFS it will just be 3 months wasted waiting around. 
Thanks for info about the costs, it's very confusing in them brochures 

AndLou

Xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I thought the doctor referral meant you were getting NHS funding, but if not, apply direct to the clinic you want to go to. I didn't go through my GP to go to my clinic (Care), I just contacted them. Initially, I emailed as I had a query about my suitability to egg share and she sent the forms out to me, but there are self-referral routes on their website and also on MFS.

Can't help with the costings, the price lists are usually quite thorough but they don't tell you exactly what you'll need. If you can, go to your local sexual health clinic and get as many tests done as you can - HIV, Hep C etc. When you get Hep B ask for core _and_ antibody tests. I can't remember which way around it is, but they usually only test for one while clinics like the other type tested too. Ask your GP if they'll test you for rubella immunity and things like your FSH, LH and e2 levels, if they haven't already. Getting some or all of these done can save you a few quid with the clinics.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Don't really know what's going on. Will wait until we've had the appt next week and what that's all about. 
I had some bloods done at doctors, will go back and see what they were and if they'll do the rest. 
Hopefully might have dime joy after next week

AndLou


----------

